# R/C Drag Racing @ Rockingham Dragway..



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

May 13th, Rockingham Dragway will be hosting a one day event for R/C Drag racing... 

Staytuned for more details.....


Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

OK .. i just got in from the Dragway and it's a 100% go..... 

We may not be able to use the big strip (there was the posibility).... They have tons of request to use the strip form major Drag teams during the week and on weekends... on weekends in exchange for their testing the dragway gets to let the word out that they are there and it helps bring more people... that would be a plus to me if they have some big names....more to see our show... 



I did go head and scout out three possible places for our strip....they offered in the padock behind the tower, in the staging lanes and behind the grandstand in the pits... about half way down... thats the area i told them i would like to have.... it has the best ,newest asphalt on the property...... was told that some times bigger shows coming at the last second but once we have our site nothing will change.. it's ours...... pitting area for us will be on the grass between the asphalt and the pit grand stands plenty of room for a trailer, table or just lounging around. 


Right now we will offer three classes for now..... Bracket, Pro Mod and Extreme.....We will have trophies for those classes.... 


If more interest in other classes comes up and we know that we get enough cars for the class we will possibily add those as well.... 

Cost to race.... work in progress for now but what we discussed is $10 to get in the facility.... part of that goes toward the dragways insurance so no discusion for that.. but we may possibly charge $5 to race....$5 per car per class.... in case someone wants to run more than one...the entry fee will go toward helping cover the costs of putting on the show on our part.... 


We are going to be hoping to get a couple sponsours.. nothing big just small stuff... any kind will help and be appreciated......So all you companies out there here is a great opertunity to spread the word on you equipment and products..... not just in the R/C racing comunity but beyond. ...GOING FOR NEW BLOOD!!! 


... i believe that it could do great things for R/C Drag Racing and all forms of R/C...... 

Billy Weeks


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Tell me about the 3 classes?
Bracket, Pro Mod and Extreme?
Is there a scale size limit?

I want a shot at that real 1/4 mile track with mine, not the scaled down version!


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Bracket is ..just that bracket.evryone has their own dial in run number.. any type R/c car any scale....1/10th..1/12th, 1/8th.. electric or nitro.....

Pro Mod.. is for most part nitro 1/10th with a .21 engine and two speed transmissions. 11 to 12 inch wheel base... also include are 1/10th electric 10cells any neo or cobalt magnet motors... this group cover the 132ft drag strip in around 1.6 to 1.7 secs at over 70mph.....

Extreme.... well run that you brung in 1/10th is the basic of the class.... some 1/8th scale rails.... this class is mostly made up of rails, electric and nitro... with run times of 1.5 sec at over 90+ mph on the 132ft strip.... but a few Funny cars (1/10th) will be around....

should be a blast.......


Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

i do need to add.. hope Hanks doesn't mind....

http://www.rcrods.com/ 

this is the organaztion that the rules are based off of. it might help wiht the classes a bit more...

BIlly


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Billy!

I don't think I can run what I have on your track unless they let me run it on the big track. I am from the Charlotte area and I am looking for a place to run my car that I have built for RCCA World record contest that is going to be on the 1/4 mile drag strip at California Speedway in Fontana, CA! It is just under 40" long required by the contest rules and should run over 120 mph+! Any suggestions?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Craps said:


> Thanks Billy!
> 
> I don't think I can run what I have on your track unless they let me run it on the big track. I am from the Charlotte area and I am looking for a place to run my car that I have built for RCCA World record contest that is going to be on the 1/4 mile drag strip at California Speedway in Fontana, CA! It is just under 40" long required by the contest rules and should run over 120 mph+! Any suggestions?


Talk with local drag strips in you area and see if they would allow you to test and tune on nights the track is not in use. See if they want to sponsor you.

It would be hard to test the car in any other kind of enviorment other than what you are really going to run on. 
They might even let you use the timing system if you get them really interested.

Or contact your local police department for sponsorship. Offer to decal it as a DARE car if they have that type of program.
Then if they have a place flat enough and big enough for testing, you might be able to get an officer to radar gun it for you.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Craps.. bring it down any way.... Many would like to see it and we might be able to get a run on the big track....But it still should work in the Extreme...never know

Who knows if it does realy well they might invite you to make a few show runs in front of the big crowd..... KNowing the guys at the strip they would love to see it run themselves....

Right now we got a few T-Maxx's coming to run bracket... if anyone else wants so see what kind of speed they cen get out of their R/C car or truck...... bring it down. You don't have to have any special car for bracket....

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

OK guys here is a link to the event flier as of now wiht some of teh sponsors who are helping out with the event...

http://www.rcdrags.com/images/rock%20flier%20color%20test1.jpg

NOt listed isT.M. Racing Tires... they have just signed on as a sponsor and more to be added....

BIlly


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

If anyone is interested this weekend at Rockingham Dragway they IHRA Pro Stocks and Pro Mods are having a preseason test and race on Saturday...Great chance to see the new bodies and paint jobs.....

also have a couple jet cars as well......


BIlly


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Also would like to thank Parma for coming onboard for suport for the May13th "Patrick's Project Race at THE ROCK" event...

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

CHECK this out.... on Rockingham Dragway site... down above the trophie pic....

http://www.rockinghamdragway.com/coverage/2006/springblast/

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

OK.. here we are... 

the flier is on the Rockingham Dragway web site.... below is a link for the site... go to the schedule area and click on the May 13th info/flier... 

http://www.rockinghamdragway.com/ 

i was going to post a direct link but going thru the site normaly will give them and idea of traffic .... so click away..... 

Times to be determined...


Billy


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Billy
Do you think if I bought my Supercar down that weekend, I could use the full scale 1/4 mile to try to officially break the 111 mph RC car record with somebody documenting my speed officially for the record books?

I would like to do it in Rockingham, NC before I go to Fontana, CA in July to do it again!

Thanks


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

I will check with the dragway and see.. but i don't see why not.. only concern is timing.. is the height going to be enough to trip their sensors......i will see what their hieght is for them as well.. i know the stage lights are about 1 inch of the ground but the others are abit higher......

BIlly


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Around 16" high by 40" long. I don't need an ET! Just a top speed or even highest top speed during the run with the use of a radar gun! Really don't even need the tree since I will be a 1/4 mile away at the end of the run driving it towards me, just the speed trap at the end of the 1/4 mile will work if they can give me an official top speed.

Thanks


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

no one there i know of ha aradar gun.. but you can get mph at the 1/8th mile and the quarter mile.... i called today. but next week they ahve teh IHRA spingnationals. so yhey are all out busy.. andi told them to wait and i would get back with them after the race next week....

So i will let you know.....

BIlly


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Billy
I was racing at the Hobby Stop Friday night and somebody there said you're nick name was "Bling-Bling"....he said you know who it was by this. He told me to call you this and don't blame me!

Let me know if I can make an official run recorded through they're traps that I can have verified.

Thanks!


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh it could have been anyone....lol

and as soon as i can get with the guys at The ROck i will let you know about the timing system...

Billy


----------



## amylynn6198 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey Billy can we get a side pot for a cash pay out going.winner take all for each class.if so i know a few that will come


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

This sounds cool to me, i'll try to thow something together for bracket, i haven't ever run any r/c drag racing but i'll try it


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

thats up to you guys.. i won't arguee with that... but it will be up to you guys to take care of it...
i will have enoughto watch and do....

Billy


----------



## amylynn6198 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey guys who all would be up for that idea.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

IN two weeks boys and girls.. come on down.. track opens at 10am... .. will post the schedule in the next day or so... 

even if you don't have a drag r/c car... bring you r/c car and see what you got. find out how fast you realy are...

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Gates open at 10am and practice begins at 10:30 and ends at 12:15. we will have a breif drivers meeting then start quailifing at 12:30 with bracket.. remainder of teh day will depend on the number of entries.

We also got out first two boxes of raffel prizes in from Parma and RAE. raffle is to benifit the Patrick's Project Autism Charity. som come out and play or just lend some support and see some realy fast r/c cars.

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

OK.. just got in from the Rockingham Dragway with Randy and Adam Pate.... Right now we have two options for running the race enxt weekend..... 

1. ON the dragway stip it'self... Sticky.. ...sticky.. and tons of SMOOTH RUBBER layed down. And this is with out anythign being sprayed down.. plenty of shut down room.... almost 3/4th of a mile......lol.... this will be finialized by the middle of the week at the latest.. have to see if anyone is going to rent the strip for testing.. only hold up for this area. it will be the right lane.. 22 ft wide and we can fit nicely in to it with 10ft lanes. 

2. Access road in the pit area. smooth .. no bumps light cracks.. but will be another great area if the we don't get on the main strip..we measured 350 feet to run in... so shut down isn't a problem... 

Neither area has power within 200ft.. sorry guys.. so bring a generator or hook up to some one who will have one.... buy them a gallon of gas.... this shouldn't be much of a problem since many have power or hooked up at other races to others power.. so. 


Also Gates open at 10am. and still follow the earlier post for times on practice and so on.... we will have the run of the facility till 3pm. then the Phantasm series will begin entry to the grounds. they cut their schedule down some so most of their crwod will be coming in as we are into elimanations .. but still should have a good spectator crowd for us to put a show on for..... 


If we run on the main strip we will need to be done by 5:30.. which i don't see as much of a problem...More prizes are in route to the raffle. so plenty of nice prizes will be given away. plus the first in person look at the new RAE Supergas R57R body.. hope to win one of those myself. they will have a consesion stand but i am not sure yet on the time it will be up and running. so bring you something to drink for sure.. 

THanks for all the sponsors of this event to help out rasie some money for Patrick's Project and help promote R/C Drag racing to a whole new crowd of people. 

Billy Weeks


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

OK.. this coming saturday May 13th... Patricks Project race at the Rock..... bracket , outlaw Pro Mod and EXTREME.... winners , runner-up , TQ and B-side all get trophies...

$10 at the gate.. and $5 to race.... moneys goes to the Patircks Project Autism awareness charity....

We got monster trucks and on-road gasses and electric on roads coming for bracket..... Fully functional timing system.. so come find out how fast your R/C car or Truck realy is ..not how fast you think it is..... Also Ray Price will have his full size Top FUEL Nitro Harley testing the same day.....come have some fun and enjoy the show.

gates open at 10 am. practice starts at 10:30 till 12:15 then drivers meeting followed by two rounds of quailifing then into the eleminations...

For more Rule info go to www.rcrods.com or e-mail me at [email protected] 

ever seen a 90mph r/c car? you can here... 90plus mph in less than 132 ft... 1.6 secs.... 

Billy Weeks


----------



## Randy Pate (Oct 24, 2001)

I agree. 

This event should be one awesome event !!! I hope some of you guys can come out , and see what drag racing is all about. Heck , bring your car and come race! It doesnt matter what type of car you have, slow fast or otherwise , It's run what you brung in the bracket class. Like Billy said if you want to see some 90mph RC car passes , this may be the place to see it ! 0-90 in 1.6 seconds ! But .. guys the best thing about this event is that it is raising money for a GREAT cause , Patricks Project awarness for Autism. Racing is fun , but doing something involved in racing that will help someone or many people makes it awesome ! So come on out , check RC Drag Racing out, and I bet you'll have a great time !


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Might as well say it now.. BIg thanks to Randy and Adam Pate for helping me out with this event.. Randy is the crew chief.. and Adam is the wheel... yes driving a 90mph car makes you a wheel...lol


Billy


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 13, 2002)

Should be a lot of fun to come out and watch and even participate in, It is for a good cause! I'll be there with my .21 Promod ready to blast some passes. My car wont run quite as fast as Adams but is fin to drive and watch go down the track. Major cudos to Billy for gettin this together. 

See you fellas saturday.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Been asked about this and don't know why it slipped my mind..... We are racing on the grounds of Rockingham Dragway... the dragway is located in Rockingham N.C. on US1 right accross the street from the old cup track. Entrance is made in the side rear gate. Same entrance used for the reguler weekly events.

Later in the evening there will be a Phantasm Import car show and drag race.. bands and a bikini contest....Yep i'm entered but they are making me wear a one piece and a robe. and the robe must be duct taped shut.... guess they wat the girls to have a chance..............lolololololololol..

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

And i forgot.. Rods officer Tim Cross will be on hand wiht a few extra gallons of VP racing Fuels 55% nitro r/c fuel..... come get you some to try........


Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Bracket 

Winner - Adam Pate 
Runner Up - Corey Mc. 
B-Side Win - Damon Mullinax 
TQ - Larry Linton 

Pro- Mod 

Winner - Jimmie Woodard 
Runner Up - Gerald Dunning
B-Side Win- Melvin W. Jr. 
TQ - Melvin W. Jr.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Man.. i am still worn out... had a great time saturday... if you missed it and could have come to bad... great time for everyone.. including watching the Top Fuel Nitro Bike making passes. 

Congrats to the winners 

Adam Pate in Bracket 

Jimie "ICEMAN" Woodard in R/C Drags Outlaw Pro Mod. 

TQ in PM went to Melvin Wattlington with a 1.830 pass @ 73.72 mph. took tq on his last pass by .009 over Tim Cross... what a run. 

Congrats to all the winners of the great door prizes given away... thanks to the sponsors for the event that supplied the prizes as well... Grand, Parma, RAE, Bandit , EA Motorsports, WALBERN, IRRGANG Racing Service, R/C Drags, T.M. Tires, RODS and Carolina Drag Club (Ted) . 

Also HUGE thank you to Larry Litton, Adam and Randy Pate. with out these three people this race would never have happened.. THANK YOU......... 

My only big regret was Steve Earwood wasn't there...his mother is ill and he needed to be with her. But thanks to SteveEarwood and Barry Rosen for all the help and allowing us to hold this event. 

We were able to raise $250 for Patricks Project. Wich was great . thanks again for everyones suport that came. and we have been asked to come back again... and we will be on the main strip next time for sure...... 

I know i am forgetting something or some one... so i may be back to post again.... 

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

For pics of the day go to www.rcdrags.com font page conection....

Billy


----------

